# ASUS EPU



## VIRUS114 (7. März 2011)

Mahlzeit 
Ich sags gleich ich habe nicht viel ahnung von PCs aber gucke mir gerne alle an und Informiere mich auch.
Mein Problem: Ich Spiele zur Zeit Rift und versuche alles aus meinem neuen PC an leistung herauszuholen was nur möglich ist 
Zur zeit spiele ich mit max 25-30 FPS habe im G-Treiber auch einige sache geändert.
Nun bin ich auf ASUS EPU ( Systemenergiesparfunktion) gestoßen wenn ich diesen auf Moduseinstellung Hochleistung stelle 
erhalte ich 50-70 FPS sicher werden einige sagen das dieses Programm nur für den Energiesparmodus ist aber es bringt auch mehr 
Lesistung.
Mein Problem ist nur wenn ich auf Hochleistung schalte habe ich kleine ruckler bin mir nicht sicher ob es an der GTX560 TI liegt da EPU 
die Karte nicht erkennt auch mit ASUS SmartDoctor bringts nichts.



Da ich nicht viel ahnung habe würde ich mich sehr drüber freuen wenn mir einer Helfen könnte.
Gerade auch das Problem aus meinem PC das beste an lestung herauszuholen.

MFG


Mein System: 

 Xigmatek Midgard Window
 700 Watt BeQuiet E8-700W Straight Power
 Asus M4A89TD Pro/USB3
 AMD® Phenom II X4 970 3.5GHz
 Alpenföhn Brocken
 8GB RAM DDR3
 1GB GTX560
 1.0TB Festplatte
 120GB SSD


----------



## Palimbula (8. März 2011)

Wenn die Grafikkarte nicht von ASUS stammt, wundert es mich nicht unbedingt wenn diese von einem ASUS-Tool nicht erkannt wird.

Zum "Problem" der kleinen Ruckler: Sind alle Treiber auf dem neuesten Stand? Kannst du das auftreten der Ruckler genauer eingrenzen, im Sinne von Ruckler beim nachladen oder berechnen von Daten?


----------



## OldboyX (8. März 2011)

Ich kann dir nur wärmstens empfehlen, jeglichen Asus Utility Schmarrn von deinem Rechner zu deinstallieren.

Der Grund wieso du mehr Leistung erlebst, wenn du auf "Hochleistung" stellst ist ganz einfach:
Alles andere als "Hochleistung" sind irgendwelche Energiesparmodi, welche dein System niedriger takten lassen und somit erhälst du nicht die volle Leistung deiner Komponenten.

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen und dir wärmstens empfehlen jeglichen Asus Utility Schmarrn der bei deinem Mainboard dabei war zu deinstallieren. Das ist alles nur Müll der nichts bringt, sondern im Gegenteil nur extra Leistung frisst und beim Systemstart mitgeladen werden muss, zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen führen kann usw.

Das einzige was du brauchst sind die entsprechenden Mainboard-Treiber. Alles andere was auf der CD drauf ist: Weg damit!


----------



## VIRUS114 (8. März 2011)

@ Palimbula
Ja die Treiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand , ich weiß aber nicht recht welche art von ruckler es ist also ob jetzt nachladen oder berechnen.
Ich steh einfach da in der Offenen Welt und alles ist super bewege ich mich aber gibt es die kleinen ruckler bzw sieht es alles sehr abgehackt aus 
die umgebung z.b das Bild von Bergen neben einem springt sehr schnell hin und her NPCs die neben einem her laufen oder im hintergrund gehen 
sehen so aus als ob sie extrem kleine sprünge machen würden.


@OldboyX 

habe ich gemacht wenn ich ins spiel komme haben ich jetzt nur wie oben beschrieben ruckler egal bei welcher einstellung .


FPS nie unter 40-45

Aber durch die kleinen ruckler nicht spielbar


----------



## OldboyX (8. März 2011)

Eventuell musst du die Chipsatztreiber etc. neu installieren. Grafiktreiber idem.

Diese komische ASUS Software hat mitunter einiges zerschossen. Ich hatte damals bei meinem Asus Board auch mal testweise die Asus AI Suite installiert. Selten so einen Schmarren gesehen. Was da alles für Probleme auftraten inklusive Bluescreens passt auf keine Kuhhaut.


----------



## VIRUS114 (9. März 2011)

Habe alle treiber neu drauf bringt nichts wenn ich EPU benutze auf Maximaler Energiesparmodus kann ich es ohne ruckler mit Benutzerdefinierter grafik ohne ruckler spielen stelle ich es aber auf Hochlesistungsmodus habe ich 70-90 fps aber diese kleinen ruckler bzw abgehackten bilder der umgebung diese sind minimal aber mann kann sie erkennen.
Das ganze regt mich immer mehr auf 4-5 tage nur wegen einem spiel und der leistung rum am suchen damit es gut auf dem neuen rechner zu spielen ist.
Wenn mann nicht viel ahnung von PCs bzw einfach nach der arbeit in ruhe etwas spielen möchte ist mann verloren gerade bei Rift ich kenn kein spiel das mir so viele probleme bereitet hat.


----------



## OldboyX (9. März 2011)

Eventuell müsstest du dann den Rechner komplett neu aufsetzen (Eventuell gibt es Teile dieser Utility, die du nicht richtig wegbekommst). Es kann auch an irgendwelchen anderen Treibern liegen, aber ab jetzt wird es mit Ferndiagnose schwer.

Hier noch einiges Zum Durchlesen für dich, was EPU ist, was es kann, was es bringt (i.e. mehr oder weniger nichts), wieso es Probleme macht usw.:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3860279&postcount=5


Ansonsten kannst du nur versuchen:

- Programme im Hintergrund beenden (Virenscanner? Firewalls?)
- Rift als Admin ausführen
- Rift neu installieren / als Admin installieren / ohne andere laufende Programme installieren etc.
- AI Suite und alles ähnliche von Asus im Abgesicherten Modus deinstallieren - danach schauen ob nicht Windows irgendwelche Energiespareinstellungen beibhalten hat
- Treiber neu installieren (von allem möglichen - alte Treiber vorher korrekt entfernen > Google)
- System neu aufsetzen OHNE den Asus Schmarrn (löst das Problem am ehesten)

Sollte das alles nichts nützen gibt es vielleicht ein völlig anderes Problem bezüglich Rift und deiner Hardware.


----------



## Palimbula (9. März 2011)

Treten diese "Ruckler" eigentlich auch bei anderen Spielen auf? Wenn ja, wäre es interessant zu wissen ob es sich dabei um Online oder Offline Spiele handelt.

Eine persönliche Anmerkung am Schluss an den TE:
Bitte benutze (mehr) Satzzeichen in deinen Antworten. Punkte und Kommas sind nicht deine Feinde sondern unser aller Freunde. Sie erleichtern uns allen die Lesbarkeit und das Verständnis von geschriebenem Inhalt. Danke


----------



## VIRUS114 (9. März 2011)

Ich habe zur zeit keine offline spiele auf dem pc , ich hab zur zeit nur Crysis 2 Multiplayer (12vs12 Spieler Grafik einstellung : Gamer ).
Wie gesagt die FPS ist ok , bewege ich mich nicht sieht alles ok aus bewege ich mich aber habe ich ruckler.

Wenn ich beim AMD OverDrive bei den Prozessor Systeminformationen gucke sehe ich das : Kern-Multiplikator , Kern Geschwindigkeit und 
NB-Geschwindigkeit auf und ab springen.
Aber das nur wenn ich bei EPU auf Hochlesistungsmodus gehe , glaube daher habe ich auch mehr FPS. 
Kann es sein das die Grafikkarte da probleme macht und daher die ruckler kommen ?
(ich habe da selbst nicht viel ahnung nur eine vermutung)


Kern-Multiplikator: springt von 4,00 X alle 3-4sek auf 18.00X 
Kern Geschwindigkeit: von 810.62MHz auf 811MHz


Gehe ich nun auf Maximalerenergiesparmodus ändert sich bei Kern-Multiplikator nichts bleibt bei 4,00X

Und somit habe ich im Spiel nicht mehr als 25-30 FPS aber 0 ruckler alles flüssig


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

Schmeiß diese unsägliche Software doch einfach mal vom Rechner. Was hindert dich daran?


----------



## VIRUS114 (10. März 2011)

Benutze ich sie nicht ändert sich im spiel auch nichts.
Stelle ich es bei der Software aber auf hochlsistungsmodus habe ich mehr fps deinstalliere ich diese ändert sich nichts es bringt nichts sie zu entfernen ich sehe da keinen unterschied.


----------



## OldboyX (11. März 2011)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Benutze ich sie nicht ändert sich im spiel auch nichts.
> Stelle ich es bei der Software aber auf hochlsistungsmodus habe ich mehr fps deinstalliere ich diese ändert sich nichts es bringt nichts sie zu entfernen ich sehe da keinen unterschied.



Nicht benutzen und vollkommen vom System entfernen sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. März 2011)

Schalt mal VSync an.


----------

